# Baby Doll Faces?



## bell

I have been emailing some breeders near me since now my brother would like to get a Maltese, he loves my Cleo. Alot of them are saying baby doll faces, and they are saying it like that is why the dog is so much more. What is the difference, how do you know if you dog has a baby doll face? What would not be a baby doll face?


----------



## KandiMaltese

A baby doll face is a little wider eyeset and a shorter muzzle. Basically meaning the eyeset and the nose length aren't in proportion as the standard calls for. The muzzle is shorter.

Abbie has a baby doll face. It's all personal preference. I like baby doll face , but not when the eyeset is too spaced apart or buldging. 

[attachment=38886:abbie2.jpg]


----------



## gatiger40

I like the baby doll face too! And Miss Abbie is especially adorable with her little baby doll face. :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Yes Abbie is the perfect :wub: baby doll!


----------



## Missy&Maggie

I adore Abbie's face!!!! :wub: :wub: 

She has the sweetest baby doll face!!! :wub2: :wub2: 

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jul 6 2008, 10:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601137


> A baby doll face is a little wider eyeset and a shorter muzzle. Basically meaning the eyeset and the nose length aren't in proportion as the standard calls for. The muzzle is shorter.
> 
> Abbie has a baby doll face. It's all personal preference. I like baby doll face , but not when the eyeset is too spaced apart or buldging.
> 
> [attachment=38886:abbie2.jpg][/B]


----------



## KandiMaltese

Awww thank you all :grouphug: :blush:


----------



## carrie

yes, abbie is a doll. :wub: charmaine's late nibbler had a beautiful baby doll face as well. when i think of baby doll face, his face automatically pops into my head. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Abbey is sooooooooo beautiful, I just love her face~~~~All your babies are wonderful!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jul 6 2008, 09:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601137


> A baby doll face is a little wider eyeset and a shorter muzzle. Basically meaning the eyeset and the nose length aren't in proportion as the standard calls for. The muzzle is shorter.
> 
> Abbie has a baby doll face. It's all personal preference. I like baby doll face , but not when the eyeset is too spaced apart or buldging.
> 
> [attachment=38886:abbie2.jpg][/B]


You explained this in a wonderful way. 

:wub: :wub: :wub: I agree with everyone else. Abbie is a little baby doll. Opps I meant doll baby. *LOL* :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

send that baby doll my way  Abbie is perfect :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears

What a beautiful little babydoll you have there. :wub:


----------



## joyomom

Gorgeous dog!!! Abbey is a cutie pie. You can see it in her adorable face! :wub:


----------



## charmypoo

This is my Nibbler. He had a true baby doll face.


















Please excuse the messy house. My sister dumped a pile of paper in the corner.


----------



## Krystal

QUOTE (CharmyPoo @ Jul 6 2008, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601230


> This is my Nibbler. He had a true baby doll face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the messy house. My sister dumped a pile of paper in the corner.[/B]




OMG he is an absolute DOLL!!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

And Andrea, Abbie is soooooooo cute!!! But um.....I think we need some new pics of her!! That pic you just posted is such a teaser!!


----------



## Cosy

I guess Cosy qualifies although her breeder calls her
'kitten face' LOL
[attachment=38903:StrawbrryDrss.jpg]


----------



## gatiger40

Yep, those 3 (Abbie, Cosy and Nibbler) are the best examples of a baby doll face I have ever seen! I just LOVE that look. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I always loved Nibbler, :wub: he was the most handsome baby doll, I miss seing all your babies Charmy


----------



## domino_angel

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jul 6 2008, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601235


> I guess Cosy qualifies although her breeder calls her
> 'kitten face' LOL
> [attachment=38903:StrawbrryDrss.jpg][/B]


 Kitten face! I love that. Actually, I think that's a better name for it than "baby-doll".


----------



## Lennabella

I love love love the "Baby Doll" face ... aww what happened to poor Nibler ??

Abbey and Cosy - what can I say ....... but ........ :wub: :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie

<span style="color:#ff00ff">Charmy, what about Sparkle? To me she is perfect looking.

Here is my favorite "kitten" face of Mr Wookie. Bonnie told me the "baby doll face ratio is two fingers between the eyes and one finger on the top of the nose". That may just be her rule though.










enJOY!
Melanie


</span>
QUOTE (CharmyPoo @ Jul 6 2008, 03:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601230


> This is my Nibbler. He had a true baby doll face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the messy house. My sister dumped a pile of paper in the corner.[/B]


----------



## binniebee

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jul 6 2008, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601235


> I guess Cosy qualifies although her breeder calls her
> 'kitten face' LOL
> [attachment=38903:StrawbrryDrss.jpg][/B]


Cosy definitely is the definition of "baby doll face"! She is an absolute doll! Although I have read various posts here that this does not meet the standard, to heck with the standard, then! 

Cyndi


----------



## BrookeB676

Ha, I'm sure you have the idea now, but since we are sharing pics and all, here is my "babydoll."










And everytime I see Wookie it's almos scary how much he and Louis resemble each other! ALL such dolls.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

This is somewhat off topic. But a few have mentioned the standard. So I thought I would post this link here. I have found it very interesting and informative. 

http://www.dogworld.co.za/breed_focus/Malt...breed_focus.htm

*LOL* :back2topic: *LOL*


----------



## I found nemo

Cosy is for sure a baby doll face. Alot of these "SO CALLED " breeders don't have the baby doll faces, they have more as to Nemo with a longer nose


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Jul 6 2008, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601310


> <span style="color:#ff00ff">Charmy, what about Sparkle? To me she is perfect looking.
> 
> Here is my favorite "kitten" face of Mr Wookie. Bonnie told me the "baby doll face ratio is two fingers between the eyes and one finger on the top of the nose". That may just be her rule though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie
> </span>[/B]



Ok I think this look is adorable. For my next pup I can just see myself going to the breeders house and measuring the face of the pup with my fingers. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: I think they will think I'm :wacko1: but if that is what it takes.


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 6 2008, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601393


> QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Jul 6 2008, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601310





> <span style="color:#ff00ff">Charmy, what about Sparkle? To me she is perfect looking.
> 
> Here is my favorite "kitten" face of Mr Wookie. Bonnie told me the "baby doll face ratio is two fingers between the eyes and one finger on the top of the nose". That may just be her rule though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie
> </span>[/B]



Ok I think this look is adorable. For my next pup I can just see myself going to the breeders house and measuring the face of the pup with my fingers. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: I think they will think I'm :wacko1: but if that is what it takes.  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ha ha well, if it's what you want you can do that although little pups don't have 
much to measure anyway. :HistericalSmiley: Nothing wrong with asking for the shorter muzzle and wideset eyes. :thumbsup: Some breeders get them and some don't. Heads are mostly open to interpretation so you will see doll faces win in the showring.


----------



## charmypoo

To those who asked, Nibbler passed away due to multiple seizures followed by heart failure. They couldn't save him that time 

Sparkle has a very pretty head but she doesn't have the "cat look" which comes with the baby doll heads. Many will say she has a baby doll face (along with Jellybean) but they are just pretty heads with short muzzles. They both have muzzles that are less than two finger widths (my size 3 and size 4 fingers).


----------



## SicilianRose

All your baby doll babies are just too sweet for words!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Beautiful dogs.


----------



## lovesophie

Aw, baby doll faces are so sweet!

Abbie is so incredibly adorable, as are Cosy, Wookie, and the late Nibbler!!

I have a question, though: What does one mean when he/she says a Maltese has a cat-like expression? I remember reading an old post pertaining to CharmyPoo's late Nibbler having a cat-like expression. What does that mean? Looking at his pictures, I think he looks all dog! He bears no resemblance to a cat, in my opinion. Anyone care to explain?


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jul 12 2008, 11:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604042


> Aw, baby doll faces are so sweet!
> 
> Abbie is so incredibly adorable, as are Cosy, Wookie, and the late Nibbler!!
> 
> I have a question, though: What does one mean when he/she says a Maltese has a cat-like expression? I remember reading an old post pertaining to CharmyPoo's late Nibbler having a cat-like expression. What does that mean? Looking at his pictures, I think he looks all dog! He bears no resemblance to a cat, in my opinion. Anyone care to explain?[/B]



I think it's just another way of saying they have a softer expression and the muzzle is shorter. I'd never heard it until Cosy's breeder called her that. It made me laugh. I think Cosy has kitten paws too. She uses them like a cat does sometimes.[attachment=39059:cat.gif]


----------



## jodublin

so cute ..the cat in pic is just like my persian mia  jo


----------



## The A Team

Archie isn't a tiny nor does he have a top knot, but his muzzle is quite short.

Would this be considered a babydoll face too? Just curious....


[attachment=39062:00000000...ace_only.jpg]


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 12 2008, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604086


> Archie isn't a tiny nor does he have a top knot, but his muzzle is quite short.
> 
> Would this be considered a babydoll face too? Just curious....
> 
> 
> [attachment=39062:00000000...ace_only.jpg][/B]



I suppose it's subjective, but, yes, Pat, I'd consider that doll faced. :wub:


----------



## The A Team

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jul 12 2008, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604090


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 12 2008, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604086





> Archie isn't a tiny nor does he have a top knot, but his muzzle is quite short.
> 
> Would this be considered a babydoll face too? Just curious....
> 
> 
> [attachment=39062:00000000...ace_only.jpg][/B]



I suppose it's subjective, but, yes, Pat, I'd consider that doll faced. :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## mi_ku_5

Is a "baby doll face" easily identifiable in young puppies? In other words, can you tell that a 8-12wk puppy will grow up to have a babydoll face or is it something that developes or changes as they grow.


----------



## godiva goddess

QUOTE (CharmyPoo @ Jul 6 2008, 03:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601230


> This is my Nibbler. He had a true baby doll face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the messy house. My sister dumped a pile of paper in the corner.[/B]


OMG, he is SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!! I just wanna hug him!! hehe

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jul 6 2008, 04:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601235


> I guess Cosy qualifies although her breeder calls her
> 'kitten face' LOL
> [attachment=38903:StrawbrryDrss.jpg][/B]


What a PRETTY GIRL!!! :wub: :wub: 

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Jul 6 2008, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601351


> Ha, I'm sure you have the idea now, but since we are sharing pics and all, here is my "babydoll."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And everytime I see Wookie it's almos scary how much he and Louis resemble each other! ALL such dolls.[/B]


Definitely a DOLL!!!! PRECIOUS!!


----------



## 1malt4me

QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Jul 6 2008, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601372


> This is somewhat off topic. But a few have mentioned the standard. So I thought I would post this link here. I have found it very interesting and informative.
> 
> http://www.dogworld.co.za/breed_focus/Malt...breed_focus.htm
> 
> *LOL* :back2topic: *LOL*[/B]


Great link. if you read what it says about the head an expression you will see that the short nose is not correct for a Maltese. It is not supposed to be short or long but of medium lenght and in proportion to the head. So to me, as cute as they all are, babydoll faces are very much incorrect for the breed. They are not specifically the face that I am looking for but I know many people do like them. It is a matter of preference.

Here is a piece of the article, the pictures are great too:

4.1.2 Head 
The skull is almost as wide as long and the muzzle is balanced with the measurement from stop to centre of skull (centre between forepart of ears). This means if the skull is longer and wider, so must the muzzle be longer for correct balance. The muzzle does not taper. The stop is a good stop. 

4.1.2.1 Correct and incorrect head proportions 


Taken from the UK Maltese Club Newsletter 1989, The Breed Standard by Chris Ripsher, p10-11 

4.1.2.2 The muzzle length 
Correct muzzle and skull balance 
Down faced 
Tilted up 
Too short 
Too long 

Taken from the Illustrated Guide to The Maltese Standard ©1998, American Maltese Association, Inc.


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (1malt4me @ Jul 17 2008, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607048


> QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Jul 6 2008, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601372





> This is somewhat off topic. But a few have mentioned the standard. So I thought I would post this link here. I have found it very interesting and informative.
> 
> http://www.dogworld.co.za/breed_focus/Malt...breed_focus.htm
> 
> *LOL* :back2topic: *LOL*[/B]


Great link. if you read what it says about the head an expression you will see that the short nose is not correct for a Maltese. It is not supposed to be short or long but of medium lenght and in proportion to the head. So to me, as cute as they all are, babydoll faces are very much incorrect for the breed. They are not specifically the face that I am looking for but I know many people do like them. It is a matter of preference.

Here is a piece of the article, the pictures are great too:

4.1.2 Head 
The skull is almost as wide as long and the muzzle is balanced with the measurement from stop to centre of skull (centre between forepart of ears). This means if the skull is longer and wider, so must the muzzle be longer for correct balance. The muzzle does not taper. The stop is a good stop. 

4.1.2.1 Correct and incorrect head proportions 


Taken from the UK Maltese Club Newsletter 1989, The Breed Standard by Chris Ripsher, p10-11 

4.1.2.2 The muzzle length 
Correct muzzle and skull balance 
Down faced 
Tilted up 
Too short 
Too long 

Taken from the Illustrated Guide to The Maltese Standard ©1998, American Maltese Association, Inc.



[/B][/QUOTE]



Yes, it also states the skull be as wide as it is long...that is really stretching it and possibly changing the ratio values of the muzzles as well. No dog is perfect, even in the ring and a shorter muzzle is not nearly as offensive as say a gay tail or unlevel topline, or bowed front or rear legs in the eyes of many.


----------



## 1malt4me

Yes, it also states the skull be as wide as it is long...that is really stretching it and possibly changing the ratio values of the muzzles as well. No dog is perfect, even in the ring and a shorter muzzle is not nearly as offensive as say a gay tail or unlevel topline, or bowed front or rear legs in the eyes of many.
[/QUOTE]

First of all let me say I was simply stating my opnion on my personal preference and making an observation on what the article said.

Maybe what you are saying is so, and I dont' know much about any of that, but this thread is about baby doll heads. If as you say all those other things are out there then breeders should work harder to stay within the breed standard and breed better quality dogs and not just breed for the sake of breeding. 

Again just stating my opinion


----------



## Cosy

First of all let me say I was simply stating my opnion on my personal preference and making an observation on what the article said.

Maybe what you are saying is so, and I dont' know much about any of that, but this thread is about baby doll heads. If as you say all those other things are out there then breeders should work harder to stay within the breed standard and breed better quality dogs and not just breed for the sake of breeding. 

Again just stating my opinion
[/QUOTE]


I do believe most breeders (show) work hard to improve the breed. Getting it all is always the goal but isn't the reality. That's why there is a competition. Yes, this is a thread about pretty and shorter faces. I like them and, evidently, so do many, many breeders or they wouldn't have Risque in the pedigrees.


----------



## tamizami

What breeders are known for the "baby doll" face? Do they all have to have Risque in the pedigree? 

I'm just curious because someday we might want a little girl and I'd like her to have a softer look like Shiva's as compared to Stewie's (which I also like). I don't think Shiva had a baby doll face, but I'm just trying to educate myself. Also, how do the baby doll faces look when they are puppies (i.e. 12 weeks or older)? Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## binniebee

Regardless of what the standard says, or how it is interpreted, I still LOVE the baby doll face look, although neither of the Malts that I have had had the baby doll look. Of course, I don't breed or show, so since I don't particularly care about either of those things I can say what look appeals to me the most.  I like the little baby doll faces. :blush: 

Cyndi


----------



## mysugarbears

I love the babydoll face just not when the eyes are so far apart they look like they are on the side of the head. When i get my next malt she will have a babydoll face.


----------



## puppymom

I always think of Cosy when I think of "baby doll face" :wub: 

All are adorable though!!

I would someday LOVE a little doll faced girl! 

I too am interested in breeders that have baby doll faces.


----------



## saltymalty

I remember years ago, when SM was young, one of the top breeders posted that Nibbler was the best example of a baby doll. In my opinion, they are all doll like, and BEAUTIFUL! Nibbler was definitely in a class by himself. May his little soul continue to rest peacefully.


----------



## tamizami

Who was Nibbler's breeder? And sorry to bring up any bad memories, but what happened to him? I hope he had a nice long life, he was such a cutie.


----------



## Cosy

No, Risque doesn't have to be in the pedigree. Depending on
what his line is bred to it seems they get more of those pretty
heads although not all are baby doll. I've always just referred
to them as shorter muzzles. Breeding takes some study and 
talking to other breeders to know or find out what line produces
what traits, good or bad and what will compliment a line or do 
more harm than good.


----------



## zippohoney

:wub: :wub: :wub: My babydoll face girl "Lacey" I was thrilled to get her and will be breeding her in the future.

http://zippohoney.tripod.com 

Here she is.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

QUOTE (zippohoney @ Jul 24 2008, 08:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610293


> :wub: :wub: :wub: My babydoll face girl "Lacey" I was thrilled to get her and will be breeding her in the future.
> 
> http://zippohoney.tripod.com
> 
> Here she is.
> 
> [/B]



Oh Fran, She is gorgeous!!! I love her tiny little face!!


----------



## puppymom

Lacey is BEAUTIFUL :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie

Lacey is gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I love baby doll faces, personally!!! :biggrin:


----------



## llf060787

Can you tell if a puppy has a baby doll face or is it that you can't tell till they're older?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

QUOTE (zippohoney @ Jul 24 2008, 10:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610293


> :wub: :wub: :wub: My babydoll face girl "Lacey" I was thrilled to get her and will be breeding her in the future.
> 
> http://zippohoney.tripod.com
> 
> Here she is.
> 
> [/B]


Fran she is georgious. You have every reason to be proud of that baby doll!!

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Jul 25 2008, 10:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610808


> Can you tell if a puppy has a baby doll face or is it that you can't tell till they're older?[/B]


To answer your question, yes you can tell when a dog is a puppy. Here is a puppy that should have a baby doll face when he matures. Things change as a puppy matures. But you can normally tell when they are born or soon afterwards. This puppy is 3.3 weeks old in this picture.


----------



## Natures Encore

I love the baby doll faces, too! I'm not too sure if mine have baby doll faces or not. Sadie's face is very petite, and her muzzle is about 1.5 inches long from between her eyes to the tip of her nose. Zoe and Oliver have a longer muzzle, but not by much. They also outweigh Sadie by at least 1 pound, too.

Can anyone tell from the pics in my siggy if these little ones have baby doll faces?

All those previous mentioned in this topic are just too adorable for words. But, of course, I'm partial to any maltese . . . baby doll face or not. They're all so cute!

Angela


----------



## Natures Encore

Nibbler was such a cutie! I'm sure he's sportin' those good looks at the bridge, too.


----------



## demi

Does anyone know any breeders that sell baby doll faced Malteses?


----------



## lovesophie

QUOTE (demi @ Jul 26 2008, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611310


> Does anyone know any breeders that sell baby doll faced Malteses?[/B]


When I think of baby-doll heads, two reputable breeders pop into mind: Marcris Maltese and Angel Maltese. I _think_ Marcris and Angel typically have baby-doll heads; however, as Cosy's mom mentioned, I suppose what's considered baby-doll or not is rather subjective.

By the way, welcome to Spoiled Maltese! Good luck in your search for that perfect Maltese. :biggrin:


----------



## mysugarbears

QUOTE (zippohoney @ Jul 24 2008, 10:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610293


> :wub: :wub: :wub: My babydoll face girl "Lacey" I was thrilled to get her and will be breeding her in the future.
> 
> http://zippohoney.tripod.com
> 
> Here she is.
> 
> [/B]




Oh My, she is a real Babydoll. She is gorgeous. :wub: :wub2: That's the kind of Babydoll i want.


----------



## demi

Thanks for the replies everyone. I am debating on getting another dog. I have a shi tzu/ bichon and I think he needs a little brother or sister one day


----------



## Yummy

QUOTE (1malt4me @ Jul 17 2008, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607048


> QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Jul 6 2008, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601372





> This is somewhat off topic. But a few have mentioned the standard. So I thought I would post this link here. I have found it very interesting and informative.
> 
> http://www.dogworld.co.za/breed_focus/Malt...breed_focus.htm
> 
> *LOL* :back2topic: *LOL*[/B]


Great link. if you read what it says about the head an expression you will see that the short nose is not correct for a Maltese. It is not supposed to be short or long but of medium lenght and in proportion to the head. So to me, as cute as they all are, babydoll faces are very much incorrect for the breed. They are not specifically the face that I am looking for but I know many people do like them. It is a matter of preference.

Here is a piece of the article, the pictures are great too:

4.1.2 Head 
The skull is almost as wide as long and the muzzle is balanced with the measurement from stop to centre of skull (centre between forepart of ears). This means if the skull is longer and wider, so must the muzzle be longer for correct balance. The muzzle does not taper. The stop is a good stop. 

4.1.2.1 Correct and incorrect head proportions 


Taken from the UK Maltese Club Newsletter 1989, The Breed Standard by Chris Ripsher, p10-11 

4.1.2.2 The muzzle length 
Correct muzzle and skull balance 
Down faced 
Tilted up 
Too short 
Too long 

Taken from the Illustrated Guide to The Maltese Standard ©1998, American Maltese Association, Inc.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you for the link! Great read! I will keep that in mind when picking out a pup. The pictured example of the legs... when not in proper proportion could make wear and tear an issue late in life (especially with the steps in my house!) That is true for humans as well.
Thanks again! :Flowers 2:


----------



## jaceybaby

Lacey is GORGEOUS! :aktion033:


----------



## Lily'sMom3

Does Lily have a babydoll face?


----------



## bellaratamaltese

QUOTE (Lily'sMom3 @ Oct 7 2008, 10:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646862


> Does Lily have a babydoll face?[/B]


As said, it is definitely open to interpretation! It looks like she has a shorter muzzle but not sure if it's a 'classic' baby doll face, although it is definitely an adorable face! 

When i first joined and knew absolutely nothing, I also asked if my girl Lucy had a baby doll face, since I kept seeing that term crop up again and again and I didn't know what it was. Here is the pic where I asked the question
[attachment=41840:gallery_...49_24609.jpg]
She was six mos old in this pic.


And this is what she matured into


















So while not a true baby doll face like Nibbler and Cosy, she has a nicely proportioned face with a short muzzle. I think that is how your little Lily is going to mature.

BTW, Lucy was bought as a pet and is still a pet, but my daughter shows her in Junior showmanship


----------



## coco

:wub: My siggy shows a little baby doll face. She's one of Bonnie's Angels. And, she is truly an angel! :wub: :wub: This is her sire. He did well with his cute little face.


----------



## biancasmom

how can i tell if my bianca has a baby doll face... based on the pictures here, i would say she does.. but i cant tell.. and are you saying that Baby Doll Faces usually cost more? or less because its not breed standard? Here my pic of Bianca.. she's a month older now but hasnt changed much since except her hair is longer (we go for her first haircut saturday! woo hoo) (please excuse the tearstaining)


----------



## LJSquishy

*It doesn't look to me like Bianca has a "babydoll" face...it looks normal. How exciting, her first haircut! B) *


----------



## I found nemo

QUOTE (biancasmom @ Oct 17 2008, 05:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652353


> how can i tell if my bianca has a baby doll face... based on the pictures here, i would say she does.. but i cant tell.. and are you saying that Baby Doll Faces usually cost more? or less because its not breed standard? Here my pic of Bianca.. she's a month older now but hasnt changed much since except her hair is longer (we go for her first haircut saturday! woo hoo) (please excuse the tearstaining)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I think Bianca is beautiful, Baby face or not! :wub:


----------

